
Fyne: Native Mobile UX in Go - wwarner
https://github.com/fyne-io/fyne/releases/tag/v1.2.0
======
dang
A thread from 11 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19478079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19478079)

~~~
wwarner
Twas not mobile then, tho.

------
alpb
I'm trying to understand why this project calls itself "based on Material
Design"? The example screenshots in the README have nothing that looks like
what's widely known as Material Design.
([https://material.io/](https://material.io/))

~~~
djsumdog
They mention themes. Maybe there's a way to attach a material design theme?

------
vvern
How does fyne’s architecture compare to gio[1][2]?

[1] [https://gioui.org/](https://gioui.org/) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21186293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21186293)

------
kureikain
This is the easiet native cross platform UI toolkit I ever use.

I'm on a Mac, and only thing I do was `go get` and it is able to build even
ios/android version.

Some downside: The UI layout is a bit limit and inflexible. Many callback
function basically has no signature at all...

Other than two minor above thing, I was able to go from zero to a fully
function desktop app in a week.
[https://github.com/yeo/bima](https://github.com/yeo/bima)

~~~
dana321
Same on Windows too. go get.. then you're up and running.

~~~
zerr
Yup, but I find it somewhat ugly. It would be great if it could mimic platform
native widgets like Qt does.

~~~
dana321
I did get wxWidgets running a while ago, maybe worth trying.

~~~
zerr
Unfortunately, wxGo is not maintained.

------
dana321
Its pretty good, it is written by the author of "Hands-On GUI Application
Development in Go" which covers pretty much every gui option in goland. Its
the easiest to use, just use go modules and it compiles without messing around
with external dependencies.

~~~
ifoundthetao
I was looking at this last night. I'm interested in setting up a simple
project with it -- so far, it looks the most promising to fill the GUI gap.

------
gravypod
How easy is it to style these components? I've worked at a lot of IoT
companies that run full-blown android just to get access to the UI libraries
on android. I've been looking for something high level that can be used to
build a completely customized kiosk interface on low end hardware. You
shouldn't need a 4core CPU with 2GB of RAM to get reasonably clean user
interfaces working.

~~~
bfrog
I'd think Qt on embedded linux could do much the same with a lot less, or
littlevgl if you want to go even lower. The cost is in finding good people for
a reasonable wage.

~~~
djsumdog
You can also use PySlide or PyQT5 to write all the base in Python with Qt
components. Python+QT works really well if you build good unit tests. I used
it recently to build an mpv front-end:

[https://gitlab.com/djsumdog/mpvbuddy/](https://gitlab.com/djsumdog/mpvbuddy/)

~~~
Tryffel
What are the specific pyqt unit tests? Curious since I use this stack at work.

------
imiric
This looks very interesting. Congrats on the mobile support!

Is there an example Android APK of an app built with Fyne? I had a few issues
getting `fyne package` to work with the calculator example[1], despite
following the instructions[2]. I'm really curious how it looks/works on
mobile.

I suppose any native platform access (sensors, camera, etc.) is out of scope
for a UI framework. Any ideas how feasible this is nowadays as a
Java/Kotlin/Flutter/Swift alternative? Is there some native bridge layer for
Go?

[1]: [https://github.com/fyne-
io/examples/tree/develop/calculator](https://github.com/fyne-
io/examples/tree/develop/calculator)

[2]: [https://github.com/fyne-io/fyne/blob/master/README-
mobile.md](https://github.com/fyne-io/fyne/blob/master/README-mobile.md)

------
zerr
I wonder why wxGo
([https://github.com/dontpanic92/wxGo](https://github.com/dontpanic92/wxGo))
is not maintained.

------
whatevas4
OpenSnitch was on HN recently and someone wrote an alternative UI[0] for it
with Fyne which is interesting.

[0]
[https://github.com/evilsocket/opensnitch/issues/257](https://github.com/evilsocket/opensnitch/issues/257)

